# Local Expats



## kevwishy (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all, my partner & I are looking to buy or rent a property by Sept / Nov time in one of these areas - Tomar, Ferreira do Zezere or Ourem are there many (or any) local Expats in the area or close by for us to conctact when we land for a look around, for some local gossip and info on the areas - hoping for a viewing trip shortly

Regards
Kev


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Iam near Tomar, if you have any questions about that region, just ask.


----------



## pandb (May 6, 2010)

kevwishy said:


> Hi all, my partner & I are looking to buy or rent a property by Sept / Nov time in one of these areas - Tomar, Ferreira do Zezere or Ourem are there many (or any) local Expats in the area or close by for us to conctact when we land for a look around, for some local gossip and info on the areas - hoping for a viewing trip shortly
> 
> Regards
> Kev


We are in Ferreira. If you have any questions about the area just shout! Drop us a line when you are coming over.


----------

